

Tweak, don't pivot: how we solved our product's identity crisis - primigenus
http://blog.handcraft.com/2011/05/tweak-dont-pivot/

======
wccrawford
Sounds to me like they missed an opportunity to also host, in addition to
being a prototyping site.

The correct answer for that client was "If you want to host that site with us,
the URL will be X and it will cost you Y per month."

Chances are they just wanted free hosting, but if they didn't, you've got more
income and an additional revenue model. Without much work.

~~~
BenSS
Right, a seamless deploy to a 'production' site would be worth an added fee to
a lot of people. From the blog post, it seems like they spent a lot of mental
effort around the development direction and sidestepping a possible added
revenue stream. The hosting doesn't have to be part of the core product - a
'publish site' button to a hosted solution would be great for the users who
want it (and not horribly complex).

~~~
primigenus
We're considering that kind of functionality, eg. a button or something
similar allowing you to publish the prototype to your own site. But that's
different from hosting a live site within Handcraft.

~~~
sgrove
I've been following you since the last post you had, it was a very enjoyable
read - I'm one of the two guys behind <http://bushi.do/>

I'd definitely love to speak with you - s@bushi.do, lemme know if you have a
chance to chat.

------
lessthanideal
Even if they don't want to host it themselves, they could partner with a host
and coordinate the single button click push to production for their customers.

